# Werde DU ein Teil von UNS !



## Shadow7 (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Zunächst einmal möchten wir uns vorstellen.

Die Apostel des Todes sind eine Gemeinschaft von Spielern die gemeinsam ihre Zeit in World of Warcraft verbringt. Der Spaß am Spiel steht bei uns an erster Stelle und wir legen Wert auf ein angenehmes Klima untereinander. Wir helfen uns gegenseitig und sind für Allerlei Blödsinn zu haben.

*Um was für ein Art Gilde handelt es sich bei euch ?*
Wir sind eine kleine Casualgilde, welche einen erfolgsorientierten 10er Raid betreibt. Sowohl innerhalb unserer Gildengemeinschaft, als auch in unserem Raid herrscht ein freundschaftliches und entspanntes Klima auf welches wir auch großen Wert legen. Dabei ist es uns wichtig auch außerhalb unserer Raid's gemeinsam Spaß zu haben,zum Beispiel bei Gildenini's, einem gemeinsamen LFR-Besuch oder auch einfach nur mal in der World of Warcraft was zu unternehmen und dabei ein gepflegtes Teamspeak-Gespräch zu genießen.
Im absoluten Vordergrund steht bei uns der Spaß am Spiel und das Erreichen gemeinsam gesteckter Ziele!! Es sei erwähnt das es sich bei uns um keine Fungilde handelt ! Wir sind stets daran interessiert, das Bestmögliche aus unseren Möglichkeiten herauszuholen! Dabei ist zu beachten, dass unser Raid niemals progressorientiert, aber stets erfolgsorientiert ist!
Es gilt das Motto "Mit Spaß zum Erfolg" ! Dabei ist uns allen bewusst, dass es neben WOW auch ein Reallife gibt, das man nicht vernachlässigen darf.

*Aktueller Content-Stand:*

Schlacht um Orgrimmar: 9/14 Normal

*Wie sehen eure Raidzeiten aus ?*
Unsere Raidzeiten sehen im Moment so aus:

Freitag: 20:30 Uhr bis 23 Uhr
Sonntag: 19 Uhr bis ca. 22 Uhr

Sollte mal mehr Bedarf bestehen so ist der Mittwoch unser 3ter Raidtag.

Weitere Info&#8217;s über uns findet ihr auf www.apostel-des-todes.de.vu

Wir suchen nun Spieler welche sich aktiv an unserem Gildenleben beteiligen möchten und gemeinsam mit uns in der World of Warcraft Spaß haben wollen, sich aber ebenso in unseren 10er Raid einbringen möchten.

*Wir suchen derzeit für unseren 10er Raid **Verstärkung **im DD- Bereich*! 

1 DD sowie 1 DD/Heal/Kombo wird gesucht !

Wichtig ist, dass du als Typ zu uns passt. Menschen, die immer total ernst sind und keinen Spaß verstehen haben bei uns eher schlechte Karten!

Was wir suchen, sind Spieler welche ihren Charakter aktiv spielen!!!

*Was kann die Gilde dir bieten ?*
- Ein freundschaftliches und spaßiges Gilden- und Raidklima.
- Einen funktionierenden, erfolgsorientierten 10er Raid mit entsprechender Raidleitung
- Faire Lootvergabe
- Eine funktionierendes Gildensystem
- Teamspeak 3 Server und ein Forum
- Gildenbank mit 7 Fächern und dazugehörigem Banksystem
- Reparaturkosten während eines Gildenraid wird von der Gildenbank getragen

*Was erwartet die Gilde von dir ?*
- Du bist 20 Jahre oder älter (in Ausnahmefällen ist auch etwas jünger möglich)
- Positive Stimmung in der Gilde:
Du musst als Typ zu uns passen. Menschen, die immer total ernst sind und keinen Spaß verstehen haben bei uns eher schlechte Karten.
- Aktivität und Motivation, sich auch an &#8222; Nicht-Raidtagen&#8220; in die Gilde gern gesehen
- Den Willen und Ehrgeiz die Gilde,seinen Mainchar sowie den Raid voran zubringen, ohne dabei in ein "Progress-Denken" zu verfallen
- Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit.(Raideinladung erfolgt 10 min vor Raidbeginn, bei &#8222;vorläufiger&#8220; Anmeldung bitten wir um kurze Info an die Gildenleitung)
- Man sollte seinen Char spielen können und sich damit auskennen und beschäftigen
- Charakterpfelge :
*Absolute Priorität auf den Main
*Skillung/Verzauberung/Sockel stets auf bestmöglichem Stand
*Klassenwissen und Leidenschaft für den Main sollten vorhanden sein (Info aus Klassenguides)
- TS 3 mit funktionierendem Headset(Kopfhörer und Mikro!)
++ Das wichtigste zum Schluss, SPAß steht an erster Stelle++

Sollte dir dies alles zusagen, dann bewerbe dich bitte bei uns im Forum oder kontaktiere uns im Spiel!

Falls du noch Fragen hast, kannst du sie uns hier hinterlassen oder sprich im Spiel Shâd, Lexbro an. Sollten diese Chars nicht on sein, kannst du alternativ auch alle ansprechen die Shad oder Lex im Namen haben.^^

Unser Forum ist unter www.apostel&#8211;des-todes.de.vu zu erreichen.

Sollte es mit einem Gildeninvite nichts werden, so sei gesagt: Wir entscheiden uns nicht gegen dich, wir entscheiden im Sinne und zum Wohl der Gilde.

Bis dann wir freuen uns auf dich

Die Apostel des Todes


----------



## Shadow7 (15. Dezember 2012)

/push

Suche ist weiter in vollem Gange. Also meldet euch, Nur keine Scheu 

Gruß Shad


----------



## Shadow7 (4. Januar 2013)

/push

Beitrag ist wieder aktuell ! Suche läuft weiter !


----------



## Shadow7 (1. Februar 2013)

Beitrag wurde aktualisiert ! 


Suche in vollem Gang !


----------



## Shadow7 (22. März 2013)

Suche ist Top aktuell. Auf Grund von Reallife bedingter Abgänge benötigen wir dringend Verstärkung!


----------



## Kithana (23. März 2013)

Hy!

Würde ja gerne eine Bewerbung hinterlassen aber entweder sagt er mir "Spamalarm" oder das Formular konnte nicht korrekt gesendet werden.

Und ich bitte euch noch meinen Acc freizuschalten bei euch (Naisha)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Shadow7 (24. März 2013)

Hallo, 

hab deine Bewerbung in unserem Forum gelesen und dich zu nem Ts-Gespräch eingeladen ^^. Schau einfach dort mal rein.

Gruß Shad


----------



## Shadow7 (22. August 2013)

Wir sind wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern ! Alles weitere findet Ihr oben


----------



## Shadow7 (1. November 2013)

Beitrag sowie Suche wieder aktuell, also meldet euch.

Gruß Shad


----------

